# How many "tiles / ground spaces" are villager houses?



## Paradise (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm mapping and planning my island, and I need to move villager houses. How many ground spaces is each villager house? Or if I was to shovel holes into the ground to plan, how many holes are each house?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2020)

4 x 4

Tip: Use the island designer to make grid marking so alignment and spacing.


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 15, 2020)

^^^ what they said! Holes will get filled in every day


----------



## Paradise (Apr 15, 2020)

Ty I love ya'll


----------

